# This is fine, everything is fine



## hardscrabble (Feb 14, 2022)

Just a normal February we're having here, nothing out of the ordinary, especially not Thursday night or anything

(I'll see you all back at square one)


----------



## NYDB (Feb 14, 2022)

The bigger question is the mess coming in 2/22-2/23.  I know its too early to call that but I don't like the forecasted temps.  

Maybe 2/21 and 2/22 will at least be spring like conditions


----------



## hardscrabble (Feb 14, 2022)

NY DirtBag said:


> Maybe 2/21 and 2/22 will at least be spring like conditions



Maybe that comes in with less wind, too. Hell, it's still a week-plus out so I'm still entertaining (but not counting on) the possibility that it changes to snow like the 2/4 storm did. It does look like we're back in a similar pattern to the one that plagued most of December though.


----------



## Mainer (Feb 14, 2022)

Presidents weekend is going to be brutal. Pissing rain and 53 on Thursday. 4 degrees Friday night. I’m not sure there is enough ambulances in the mwv to accommodate all the ski accidents that will happen.


----------



## snoseek (Feb 14, 2022)

It's been a good run. I'm getting in the car and driving west for a while as it all flips.


----------



## abc (Feb 18, 2022)

Mainer said:


> Presidents weekend is going to be brutal. Pissing rain and 53 on Thursday. 4 degrees Friday night. I’m not sure there is enough ambulances in the mwv to accommodate all the ski accidents that will happen.


I'm so happy I took up skate skiing 2 years ago. Now, when everyone is moaning the big freeze, I get excited with condition that would allow me to set personal best time! Such a blast to slide across the ice! I keep asking myself why I had waited so long...


----------



## hardscrabble (Feb 19, 2022)

... and anotha one. 
Still time for it to track south but I'm not getting my hopes up.


----------

